# 2014 Beef Outlook



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgNews (Beef Today Editor) looks at 2014 Beef with a approving eye.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/2014_outlook_will_record-setting_cattle_prices_continue_NAA_Greg_Henderson/


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Mike,

Considering I'm up to 21 head of cattle I'm sure hoping the cattle prices stay high! I got ten heifers that weigh about 700 pounds today. I'm still trying to decide to sell now, sell in February, or breed in the spring and keep to grow my herd. How are you doing?

Kyle


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Regards, Mike


----------

